# Guy has to pay twin bro's traffic fines (judge apparently can't distinguish the two...)



## exile (Feb 4, 2008)

No, I'm not making this up....

http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/20080204_Ronnie_Polaneczky__Oh__brother_.html

Read it and weep....


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 4, 2008)

wtf ? glad i dont have a twin


----------



## Big Don (Feb 4, 2008)

BrandiJo said:


> wtf ? glad i dont have a twin


Apparently, if you did, you could just blame her...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2008)

That's crazy.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2008)

This is so inherently wrong - any person in such a justice position who makes this kind of decision should be ejected.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 5, 2008)

Id be kicking my brothers ***.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> This is so inherently wrong - any person in such a justice position who makes this kind of decision should be ejected.


As should those who require men to pay child support for children that are not their's.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Id be kicking my brothers ***.


$1,811.50 worth of his ***.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Id be kicking my brothers ***.


As would I.



Big Don said:


> As should those who require men to pay child support for children that are not their's.


Well, that's a topic for another discussion, but I don't necessarily disagree.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 5, 2008)

The judge needs to address this.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 5, 2008)

My cousins were twins. The police would arrest both until guilt was sorted out, all the time. One finaly got out of prison and was murdered shortly there after.
Sean


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 5, 2008)

Some twins with a criminal bent to them routinely use each others names as alises. The paperwork tangle of criminal histories and records can get so bad that it can be impossible to sort out. Some have stuck to the alias and even served time under the others name.


----------

